# THE BIG TRAIN SHOW



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Whom is going to "THE BIG TRAIN SHOW"? 


JJ


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

When and where is it? Is this the Ontario show?

Thanks


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

June 1st - 2nd 
http://www.bigtrainshow.com/


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm goin'... Hotel reservations made..


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too...gotta get my reservations going. Also need to get my stuff in gear regarding the NGRC. It's the week after the BTS...so it looks like do the BTS...and then head to Ohio. 

I believe this will be my first journey after the knee replacement...so I still got some limbering up to get done...and a whole lotta planning. The timing is perfect for me as these shows are just past the three months of no flying, no sitting in cars or trains for more than 45 minute restrictions. I know I'm gonna be antsy to see some GRR stuff...and my old friends.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Not going... been to BTS 2002 but now regards all-scale show, save $ for http://www.supertrain.ca/

Although hope to one yr. make it down south for the fall LSTS at the Fairplex, and hopefully another trip east to ECLSTS (its been like 10 yrs since last time , craaazy) !

nite,
doug c


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there. Whether I'll be delivering pizza or just walking around visiting, remains to be seen.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going mostly to meet all my friends from Here on MLS......


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I was actually looking forward to going to this show and the Pomona show this year since it has been a few years since I have been to any train shows. However we will be on vacation when the Ontario show is put on, but we will be visiting the Yosemite Sugar Pine RR and Railtown 1897 Railroads while on vacation so I will be getting my fix of trains regardless.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Still up in the air for us. The last couple of years it was not well attended by the old MLS gang,so we are on a wait and see. I haven't missed one for 10 years or more.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't make it this year, and have to echo Paul's comment... I really don't like how the people who run the show have a kind of nasty attitude... started the first year Ontario people ran it and gave Bob Starr so much grief about his trailer, smoking, etc. and this was the steam track set up outside... 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg , yeah ever since the Ontario folks took over its become "just another weekend event" among many events they are coordinating. I'm glad its still around instead of just being folded like so many other shows have done (ex: GATS). But this will be year 2 now that I have put in my paperwork, last year I was completely ignored despite many attempts to contact the person in charge, and seriously doubt I will hear anything this year either, the difference is this year I'm not lifting a finger to contact them, if it happens, cool, I'll be there, but if I get blown off again I wont sweat it, I really wonder just how they are selecting which layouts they are choosing for exhibition, they are way more concerned with filling this place with vendors that they can charge for the space than a bunch of freeloading layout exhibitors, which I can understand given they want to make it profitable. Our mutual friend says he put in the forms for the Zocal group, but he's not optimistic either. 

This year seams disorganized as usual. which is a shame but is indicative of my observation that this has become "just another weekend event" among many. In contrast I have been in contact with the organizers for the 2013 National Narrow Gauge Convention and those guys are organized! I get replies and straight answers within a day to any email inquiries I send. I told the BTS organizer during last year's show that its very bad business to not return phone calls or reply to emails and that a simple "thanks but no thanks" email or phone call would have sufficed, the reply I got while pleasant, but the air was like " Meh, do you know how many events each month we are dealing with?". Its not a nasty attitude I pick up but an attitude of indifference. 

78 days till the show!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought the BTS/Ontario show was run by the same business org as when it was at the QM !? 

The previous post seems to read like it is the ontario convention centre (?) that now organizes and puts on the reformated (all-scales) BTS !? Which is different 'cause usually these centres just collect the rent fees from the actual org. that has put together the show occupying their 'space'. 

nite, 
doug c


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Doug, a few years ago the All G Scale BTS Rusty Boat folks sold the rights to the show to the folks who operate the convention center who promptly changed it to an All Scale show. Draws bigger crowds but alot of us think alot got lost in the process.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks V' for that history ! I obviously missed that thread/memo, I thought the original co. just moved venues and subsequently changed format  


"....but alot of us think alot got lost in the process." 
That is why I no longer mention BTS as a (LS) event/destination ... as ya may have noticed in my own posts


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday. 

Hey Vic, just got the list of layouts and Borracho Springs Railroad is listed.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 11 Apr 2013 03:30 PM 
I'll be there on Saturday. 

Hey Vic, just got the list of layouts and Borracho Springs Railroad is listed.








 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


Hi Tommy I havent got any info yet. Can you forward what yoy got to me. I will send you my email in a PM.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy for the email, I recieved emails and it looks like I am in this years show, just awaiting the exhibitors set up info packet to see where I will set up at. Time to start cleaning up the beasty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

June 1and2 we'll be in Ill at Andy Clarks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.bigtrainshow.com/Big Train 2013 floor plan Final.pdfhttp://www.bigtrainshow.com/Big%20T...0Final.pdf

Well at last they have updated the exhibition hall map, they put me in a 10' x 10' booth space next to the Bachmann display. Not sure how well that's going to work as the layout itself is 4x4, that only leaves 3' on either side, with no room for the rope guard barriers. Given kids at the previous shows, without the ropes I'm not to confident that I won't have a few touchy feely issues with the little ones. Not to mention its going to be really difficult to allow people to walk fully around the layout. I can only hope the booth next to me goes unsold and maybe I can claim jump and move the layout over more so it can be viewed on at least 3 sides. I'll have to talk to the folks there and see what happens.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 13 Mar 2013 10:07 AM 
Still up in the air for us. The last couple of years it was not well attended by the old MLS gang,so we are on a wait and see. I haven't missed one for 10 years or more. 
Me and Stan are going to be there...... You can't get much older MLS that us two.....How old do you want ? ..... Maybe someone on Life Support ? 


JJ


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday 
Have my hotel as well for sat night. 

Howard


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be set up right next to the Bachmann display, maybe I should bring my Lil Big Hauler bashes...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing all of you next weekend.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been traveling too much lately and won't make it this year. I'll miss seeing Tommy, JJ, Mark, and the rest of the MLS gang. Maybe, next year.


Have fun, guys!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We'r here 

Stan and I got here this afternoon. 

Traveling sure goes fast when you got a good story in the CD player 

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

You are making CDs now? WOW!! How much do you charge for them? You could be as famous as Jerry Clower.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ and Stan,
Glad to hear you arrived safely.
Work has me swamped but looking forward to taking Saturday off and joining you 'all.
What time and where is breakfast on Saturday?









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 30 May 2013 06:09 PM 
JJ and Stan,
Glad to hear you arrived safely.
Work has me swamped but looking forward to taking Saturday off and joining you 'all.
What time and where is breakfast on Saturday?









Tommy








Rio Gracie
How's 7:30 at the hotel???? The entire lobby and breakfast area have been wonderfully remodeled.... You won't recognize the place...


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good to me.








I'll be there.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there about noon tommorow setting up. I have a folding dolly but any helping hands getting the pizza in 
will be appreciated. See ya!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

One small change, thanks to Bob Baxter I am now set up next to the Door Hollow layout and not stuffed into a tiny stall. Once again I get to be the olive in Bobs and Dons excellent martini.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Way to go Vic! 
uh where did they put the toothpick? 
No, don't really want to know! 
Congrats 

John


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We just had a wonderful dinner with Stan and JJ at the The Fish House at the Bass Pro Shop. 

Crab Legs and Margaritas.

Stan drove and I was one of the back seat drivers.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 31 May 2013 10:26 PM 
We just had a wonderful dinner with Stan and JJ at the The Fish House at the Bass Pro Shop. 

Crab Legs and Margaritas.

Stan drove and I was one of the back seat drivers..... 
And I was very grateful for the directions given. We made it to dinner and back to the hotels safely with only 2 detours which were not the fault of the backseat drivers...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This kind of talk about dinners and stuff is going to make me sorry we didn't go this year.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
Tonight we went to The Italian place in La Verne. 
You know which one. 
It was good....... 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Were there any "G" scale venders at the show? I couldn't find a list of vendors on the show website and am not sure if I want to drive that far to the show since I just got back from vacation.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Was talking to a friend tonight who went. From his report, the show continues to decline from what it was in the old days at the Queen. Glad I didn't make that looooong drive down.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad I went, of course it's only 22 miles away.








As for vendors, the ones that I can remember are 

Electric Model Works
Silver State
Accucraft
Ozark Miniatures
Bridgemasters
Gold Coast
USA Trains
Phil's Narrow Gauge
Bachmann
Pico

I also enjoyed visiting at Vic's Pizza Layout and The Door Hollow.
There are quite a lot of layouts in various scales. I think Z scale is amazing, just hard to see (I had to put my glasses on to see the amount of detail).

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jun 2013 11:48 PM 
Was talking to a friend tonight who went. From his report, the show continues to decline from what it was in the old days at the Queen. Glad I didn't make that looooong drive down.








From another perspective.... There were tons of stuff headed out the doors carried on carts, on baby carriages, skate boards, in bags, in arms and on 2 wheelers. Tables that were filled with stuff at the opening bell were showing a whole lot of table cloth at 4 pm.... Even more empty at the 5:30 closing... And I was only looking at the Gauge stuff.

The layouts of all scales and gauges are just great... There were 5 excellent G gauge layouts and the other gauges and scales were very well presented. As Tommy mentioned, the Z gauge was outstanding. Many very nice N trak, HO, S, O and even Standard Gauge. Many of the smaller gauges were showing the new technology of cell phone and tablet operating Apps. That stuff is really quite impressive.... Me thinks we're going to hear much about that in the near future... 

I would hope the Fairplex Show in November would be as good for sales.

Carla and Gary were there, and while we did miss many of the "regulars", we had a great time with us'ns who were there...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dms1 on 01 Jun 2013 11:24 PM 
Were there any "G" scale venders at the show? I couldn't find a list of vendors on the show website and am not sure if I want to drive that far to the show since I just got back from vacation. 
Al Kramer was blowing out USA stuff and Mike Pfulb was there representing CVP with some new stuff and advising on Airwire products. Custom Model Products had a very nice display. The Train Stop and a couple more that escape right right now.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 02 Jun 2013 08:18 AM 
Posted By dms1 on 01 Jun 2013 11:24 PM 
Were there any "G" scale venders at the show? I couldn't find a list of vendors on the show website and am not sure if I want to drive that far to the show since I just got back from vacation. 
Al Kramer was blowing out USA stuff and Mike Pfulb was there representing CVP with some new stuff and advising on Airwire products. Custom Model Products had a very nice display. The Train Stop and a couple more that escape right right now. 
Gold Coast Station and Upland Trains were also there, both had good deals to offer. BridgeMasters also had tons of G at great prices, I went in with $15 in my pocket so I wouldn't buy anything, but BM had a $12 shorty boxcar and a couple unique 1/24 metal autos, all perfect for the harbor layout, for just $9 each I just couldn't pass on so out came the plastic.

I ended up taking part of my roster home last night as I found my Lil Hauler Bumblebee new pistons jammed solid into the tunnel portals of the pizza stopping it cold and I didn't have my Instruments of Violence to widen the portal







and the Lil Hauler rail goose the dangnabbid NWSL Magic Carpet drive the drive gear slipped on the bloody axle leaving the gear spinning









Now I am going to have to find a new drive for it...









My fault on the Bumblebee, I thought I had test run it OK but then I realized that was before I added the pistons...oops!









Bob Baxter pointed out I had enough room to cut the cylinders in more. Guess I got something to do this week










As for the show attendance, I think I was standing most of the show due to the amount of people at the show asking me questions about the Pizza and large scale in general, so from my perspective, there was alot, and I mean ALOT, of interest in G which was very encouraging. 

I think Aristo is going to sell at least a few more mini circles


----------

